# Graduating from a south african university, PR



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,
I have completed my studies and will be graduating soon, soon after which I will apply for a Permanent Residence on grounds of studying a critical skill from a South African University.
I would like to know if i have to register with a professional body, even if i graduate from a South African University or is it only when you have studied overseas?
Thank you.


----------



## ForwardAll (Jan 17, 2020)

Yes, register with a local professional body.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

ForwardAll said:


> Yes, register with a local professional body.


Hey, thanks for your reply.
I looked at the requirements and it explicitly states that i don't need to register with a professional body If I graduate from an SA institution, but I am still sceptical since they ask for "Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category as per prescribed list."

I am not sure whether that refers to me simply highlighting my critical skill on the critical skills list or some type of certificate.


----------



## Kolly_bright (Nov 18, 2019)

@Apostrophe 
You don't need to register with any professional body according to "Documents Required" for PR (27b) application on VFS website and a document issued by Gigaba in 2016. I can't attach the document but you can Google it: PR - Critical Skills Waiver pdf it's the 1st option/link I think. 
All you have to do is
1) copy and paste the vfs info to MS word and print to include wth your application 
2,) print and include the statement by Gigaba as well 
3) I'm sure it's still valid, but you can call DHA Head office to verify if the Gigaba statement is still valid 

I studied here in SA, got critical skill and PR permits and now SA ID


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

I really appreciate your help, Thank you. Do you happen to know what they mean by "Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category as per prescribed list." I read in an article that i have to indicate on the critical skills list by highlighting my skill.
Also, how many months did it take for your PR to arrive? I will only be able to apply for my PR after i graduate, can i do it before that, if i get a letter from the institution that I've completed my degree, but haven't graduated yet?


----------



## Kolly_bright (Nov 18, 2019)

For the "Proof that the applicant fall within critical skills..." All you need to do is download the current critical skills list, print the 1st (cover) page and the page that contains your discipline (marked with asterisk) and include wth your application. 
Both my critical skill and PR permits applications took about 3 and 3.5 months respectively. There is a special section in DHA head office that deals with critical skills and PR (27b) permit application only.
As a fresh graduate, don't you need to apply for critical skills permit 1st?


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

*Apostrophe*



Kolly_bright said:


> As a fresh graduate, don't you need to apply for critical skills permit 1st?


Thanks again for your reply,
The waiver states that the 3 conditions waived are only for permanent residence (27(b)) applications only.
I think that was the reason why this waiver was introduced, which is to allow graduates from SA institutions to get PR without getting a critical skills visa first.

Should I mark an asterisk next to my discipline(which includes multiple skills), or should I mark an asterisk next to a particular skill in my discipline?


----------



## Kolly_bright (Nov 18, 2019)

The waiver was introduced in 2016 but I still need to obtain critical skills permit in 2018 before applying for PR. Before he left office last year, Malusi Gigaba released a document (proposal) that critical skills graduates will be able to apply for PR straight upon graduation, but I'm not sure if that has taken effect. Pls find out with DHA call center and VFS.
Asterisk your discipline as it appears on your certificate. And ensure you give accurate attention to detail in putting the application together bc DHA permit staff are always looking for reasons to deny applicants permits


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

*Apostrophe*

Thank you for the advice, I will look into it.


----------



## lymelyte (Dec 26, 2020)

.


----------



## lymelyte (Dec 26, 2020)

Apostrophe said:


> *Apostrophe*
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I will look into it.


_how did you go about it? Where you able to confirm?_


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

lymelyte said:


> _how did you go about it? Where you able to confirm?_


I contacted an immigration specialist who said that I need to join a local professional body and acquire a certificate, I applied 3 weeks ago and I got an email last week that they'll be posting my certificate soon.


----------



## lymelyte (Dec 26, 2020)

Apostrophe said:


> I contacted an immigration specialist who said that I need to join a local professional body and acquire a certificate, I applied 3 weeks ago and I got an email last week that they'll be posting my certificate soon.


oh..ok.Tnx..Was the local professional body related to your discipline and did it cost you?


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

lymelyte said:


> oh..ok.Tnx..Was the local professional body related to your discipline and did it cost you?


yes, it costed me R1700 in total.


----------



## lymelyte (Dec 26, 2020)

Apostrophe said:


> yes, it costed me R1700 in total.


ok..thanks for the info. At the end,this means that the so called waiver doesn't hold water after all..


----------



## PROEKID (Jan 31, 2021)

lymelyte said:


> ok..thanks for the info. At the end,this means that the so called waiver doesn't hold water after all..
> [so it doesnt work


----------



## Samyol (May 25, 2021)

lymelyte said:


> ok..thanks for the info. At the end,this means that the so called waiver doesn't hold water after all..


The waiver holds water . Two of my friends got it without professional body registration


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello. Did you manage to submit you PR application and if so please take us through your journey.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Apostrophe said:


> Hi,
> I have completed my studies and will be graduating soon, soon after which I will apply for a Permanent Residence on grounds of studying a critical skill from a South African University.
> I would like to know if i have to register with a professional body, even if i graduate from a South African University or is it only when you have studied overseas?
> Thank you.


Hello. Did you manage to submit you PR application and if so please take us through your journey.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hello. Want to find out now that PRP applications are open. I hold a CSV but only recently moved to SA 2months ago. I have a bachelors obtained from an SA institution so intend to utilise the Gigaba waiver. Question is Police clearance is required from country one has been for a period of one year or more since turning 18. Seeing I've been resident in SA for 2months does this mean I have to return to my country and get a police clearance or I can get one SA side.


----------



## Senatorial (Dec 22, 2021)

dinema84 said:


> Hello. Want to find out now that PRP applications are open. I hold a CSV but only recently moved to SA 2months ago. I have a bachelors obtained from an SA institution so intend to utilise the Gigaba waiver. Question is Police clearance is required from country one has been for a period of one year or more since turning 18. Seeing I've been resident in SA for 2months does this mean I have to return to my country and get a police clearance or I can get one SA side.


You have to get from all countries you've lived in from the age of 18, including SA. In SA this can be done at VFS when they collect your finger prints. Depending on your home country, you could do it via your embassy by sending your finger prints to your home country for a police clearance.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

dinema84 said:


> Hello. Want to find out now that PRP applications are open. I hold a CSV but only recently moved to SA 2months ago. I have a bachelors obtained from an SA institution so intend to utilise the Gigaba waiver. Question is Police clearance is required from country one has been for a period of one year or more since turning 18. Seeing I've been resident in SA for 2months does this mean I have to return to my country and get a police clearance or I can get one SA side.


you don't have to go there, you can apply for PCC, from South Africa, just go to your country's VFS office, and apply for PCC, you'll receive it in a few weeks. you'll need to provide contact details and address of your relatives still living in the origin country.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Foreign students who studied at South African universities and colleges under critical skills areas will no longer have the automatic permanent residency privilege, Home Affairs minister, Aaron Motsoaledi has said.

In the past, upon graduation, students could get permanent residency on the basis they were studying a critical skill.
However, South African Home Affairs ministry, through the immigration directive Number 2 of 2022, is withdrawing the blanket waiver dated April 21, 2016 in respect of graduates from South African tertiary institutions in critical skills.

“By virtue of the power vested in me by section 31 (2) of the Immigration Act, 2002, Act No 13 of 2002 (“The Act”), I hereby withdraw the blanket waiver which was granted on 21 April 2016, which waiver allowed foreign graduates at South African tertiary institution that studied towards degrees in the area of critical skills, to apply for a permanent residence permit without the need of first acquiring five years post qualification experience or the need to submit testimonials from employees,” the directive reads.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

PRPWarrior said:


> Foreign students who studied at South African universities and colleges under critical skills areas will no longer have the automatic permanent residency privilege, Home Affairs minister, Aaron Motsoaledi has said.
> 
> In the past, upon graduation, students could get permanent residency on the basis they were studying a critical skill.
> However, South African Home Affairs ministry, through the immigration directive Number 2 of 2022, is withdrawing the blanket waiver dated April 21, 2016 in respect of graduates from South African tertiary institutions in critical skills.
> ...



Where did you get that information from? Is there an official source? If so please provide it below.


----------



## Senatorial (Dec 22, 2021)

Apostrophe said:


> Where did you get that information from? Is there an official source? If so please provide it below.


Here you go; 





Department of Home Affairs - Withdrawal of waivers granted in terms of section 31(2)(c) of the Immigration Act 13 of 2002: Granting of permanent residence status in terms of section 27(b) of the Immigration Act: Graduates from SA tertiary institutions in the area of critical skills


The DHA is custodian, protector and verifier of the identity and status of citizens and other persons resident in South Africa. This makes it possible for people to realize their rights and access benefits and opportunities in both the public and private domains. By expanding these services to...




www.dha.gov.za


----------

